# Ford 2110 - Engine Died



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

A day or so ago I started my tractor and left it idling while I was putting something in the bucked and it just died!! 

I was pretty sure it wasn't out of fuel, but couldn't tell if any was in the tank.

I put in more fuel, bled the injectors and it still woiuldn't start.

Any ideas what I should look for first? 

I'm thinking it's electrical, or possibly a fuel pump. When I bled the injectors, "foam" oozed out. Is that correct or should it have come out with more force?

Tractor only has 1100 hours. It's a 1988.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jim,

You ran it out of fuel. Foaming fuel has air in it. Air is compressible, and injectors will not work with air in the system. My tractor can be a real PITA to get started if I run it out of fuel, or if the filter gets plugged. You have to bleed the entire system. I copied the following bleeding procedure to assist others thru the bleeding process.

This is a procedure originally posted by Jerry/MT on the YT Forum. I’ve added a few things, but it’s the best detailed bleeding procedure that I’ve seen.

How long has it been since your fuel filter was changed?? Might be a good time to change it.
____________________________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Loosen the inlet connection at the injection pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. Foaming fuel has air in it - continue purging. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all that info! However, I hadn't run it out of fuel.

So, why, when I bled the injectors, did I get "foam" coming out? Shouldn't it be just a squirt of pure diesel?

I'm gonna check the filter. Couldn't that cause the fuel to foam?

Again, thanks. You posted some good info.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

OK!! New info.

Upon checking the flow, I got to the bowl of the filter, took it off and it was CRUDDY! Cleaned everything up and got a new filter and installed it. Although the fuel was flowing freely when the bowl was off, it wouldn't FILL the bowl when I re-installed it. So, I took out the new filter AND IT STILL WOULDN'T FILL THE BOWL. BTW, I tried the filter upside down and inside out:lmao:.

Any ideas off the top of your head? It's cold and windy outside and I QUIT for the day! Back on it manana, if it isn't snowing or sleeting.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK, you have installed a new fuel filter, and cleaned the bottom bowl. I'm not sure what is happening beyond that point. 

Start over at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. Since you installed a new filter, it takes a few minutes to fill it up and purge all the air. 

Loosen the inlet connection at the injection pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittings in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. Foaming fuel has air in it - continue purging. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up. 
02-06-2012 11:10 AM


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

"OK, you have installed a new fuel filter, and cleaned the bottom bowl. I'm not sure what is happening beyond that point. "

What's happening now makes me think that the strainer might be plugged. It seems to have a good flow to the bowl with the filter and bowl off, but when I put the bowl back on.......even without the filter....the bowl doesn't fill. 

So, it seems that when the system is "closed" the flow is so restricted it will run a little and stop. 

My next stop is at the strainer. Tomorrow if it isn't too darn cold. I don't "have to have" that thing running at all, but there's a couple things I need to do.................someday.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

My tractor doesn't have a sediment bowl immediately before the fuel filter. Yes, these bowls normally have screens in them. You have probably found your problem. 

I have experienced a blockage in the fuel line from the tank to the filter. Looked like wadded up cobweb. 

Keep us posted...


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

"I have experienced a blockage in the fuel line from the tank to the filter. Looked like wadded up cobweb. "

That may be it. What I've been thinking is the cap isn't breathing or the screen. BTW, the bowl is what encloses the filter. 

Some other day, some other day .

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

"What's happening now makes me think that the strainer might be plugged. It seems to have a good flow to the bowl with the filter and bowl off, but when I put the bowl back on.......even without the filter....the bowl doesn't fill."

It doesn't fill because it is a closed system. With the filter and bowl installed, open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter and bleed the air out of the filter/bowl until you have pure diesel flowing out of the bleeder screw.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

It sounds like you are saying that the air in the filter/bowl is preventing the gravity feed of the fuel. Is that correct?

The fuel delivery system, up to a point, is certainly a lot like the old Model A Ford. Don't know if you remember those or not, but there was no need for a fuel pump.

But, as I said, only up to a point. Once the filter/bowl is gravity fed, how does it feed from there? At what point does the pump come into play?

I'll get back on it tomorrow afternoon........maybe. I have a dental appointment in the AM, so it depends on how badly he tortures me .

Regards,

Jim


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

*Hard Starting*

Hi All,

My Ford 2010 (96)Diesel is really hard to start, and it isn't WINTER yet.

If I held the glow plug on for 1-1.5 minutes it starts......now. Don't know how long it would take when it gets really cold here in the desert.

That's a LOOOOOONNNGGG time when you are sitting there waiting!

What might be the problem?

Thanks a bunch for any suggestions.


----------

